# New Cree CXA arrays!



## foxtrot824 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not to be too much of a Cree fan but

http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/landing-pages/cxa


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 20, 2012)

Have they improved color rendition at all?


----------



## foxtrot824 (Sep 20, 2012)

I believe they come in 90 CRI like the CXA2011 did in 2700k and30000k


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 20, 2012)

Did Cree buy Bridgelux?


----------



## blasterman (Sep 20, 2012)

Not likely 

I only briefly skimmed the data sheets and can't find prices for the 1512's. What data I did notice was Cree is putting up some awesome efficacy and CRI values for their easy-white 2700-3000ks (non ANSI). Bridgelux has improved their warm-white efficacy, but their numbers aren't anywhere close to these Crees.

Neutral though seems to be a different story. Crees seem similiar to Bridgelux in the neutral area with color only being as good, but not better (somebody tell me if I'm reading the chart wrong). This along with the numbers for the 5000k versions have me scratching my head. Cree's CXA line tends to be more expensive than Bridgelux per lumen, so I'm curious if this trend changes with the 1512. 90CRI at 3000k is amazing though at those conversion rates.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 20, 2012)

blasterman said:


> Not likely



I ask because at a superficial level, the parts look almost _identical_.


----------



## filibuster (Sep 21, 2012)

At a 37V forward voltage it will make it tough to run one of these off a AA or anything portable.


----------



## blasterman (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll send Cree's flashlight division a note on that....


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 21, 2012)

filibuster said:


> At a 37V forward voltage it will make it tough to run one of these off a AA or anything portable.


Not everything is meant for portable applications. In a US home, I could put four of these directly on rectified and smoothed line voltage to have (a very poor power-factor) bright light.



idleprocess said:


> I ask because at a superficial level, the parts look almost _identical_.



Making an array of small, square chips will almost always look identical. Each company produces a grid of blue LEDs and pastes phosphor over. Cree seems to be moving to white/silver chip bases instead of the old green. Once you have a yellow spot inside a white board, all you're left with are differentiating geometric shapes.


----------



## bose301s (Sep 21, 2012)

blasterman said:


> I'll send Cree's flashlight division a note on that....


Lol, definitely don't have one. Although it would be awesome if our lighting division looked into it, but not gonna happen.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 21, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Making an array of small, square chips will almost always look identical. Each company produces a grid of blue LEDs and pastes phosphor over. Cree seems to be moving to white/silver chip bases instead of the old green. Once you have a yellow spot inside a white board, all you're left with are differentiating geometric shapes.


Yes, they're minimal parts with nothing but function about their design. Not a lot of reason to make the packages drastically different since they're more or less tucked out of sight in finished products.

At a glance, most of the visual queues are there - rectangular proportions, triangular +/- contacts, what appears to be the thermal test point, and the raised lip around the phosphor dome. But the newer Bridgelux arrays have cutouts for mechanical fasteners and some other differences beyond the different label.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 21, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> ...
> Making an array of small, square chips will almost always look identical. Each company produces a grid of blue LEDs and pastes phosphor over. Cree seems to be moving to white/silver chip bases instead of the old green. Once you have a yellow spot inside a white board, all you're left with are differentiating geometric shapes.



Plus, this way they could also advertise compatibility with current setups.

This could make an interesting LED for converting florescent or incan house lights into LEDs.


----------

